# For those around Forest Lake MN



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I am sure some of you here are from near Forest Lake MN. Not sure if your aware of who your working with or competing with, but here is an idea.

Jay Brothers, Inc.
http://www.jaybros.com/
http://www.forestlaketimes.com/2005/june/22622JayBrothers.html
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/pre-letting/prov/order/debarment.pdf

Hope this helps someone in the area who may be considering doing business with them.

Might be good info to pass onto potential customers also, be wary of Jay Bros.

(sorry if this offends anyone, but hey a thief is a thief)


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

They have always been a little shady. We won't work for them.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Should have run for congress, Then he would have been fine. 

Funny what our government will do and then Jail someone else for.....


----------



## snowbizman (May 11, 2009)

Didn't they als orecently get busted for postion of stolen plows?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys, Thanks for the heads up.


----------

